# Question about Gongylus ooth



## francisco (May 30, 2006)

Hello All,

DO you guys know if a gongy ooth will hatch all the nymphs at once? or will it hatch more next day?

thanks

FT


----------



## jrpx (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi..

Mine hatched half the first day and half the next day...

But i dont know if its like that with every ooth..

/Jonas


----------



## Vlodek (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi francisco,

From my ootheca G. Gongylodes hatched 8 nymphs at once.


----------



## francisco (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------

